
Opinion: Apple’s dangerous new nanny app - maxshmax
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/apples-dangerous-new-nanny-app-2018-07-16
======
jrnichols
Some valid points, but misses one key point - when you have the data right in
front of you, it's more difficult for the child to argue with it. Currently it
goes like this: Mom: "No more Snapchat, you've been on it too much."

Kid: "I've only spent 2 minutes on Snapchat! You're so mean!"

Mom has no real way of telling if it's accurate or not, so it's then "Ok, just
a few more minutes."

Now, mom can say "You've spent 2 hours on snapchat. Here's the proof."

Basically, parents now have more data and instead of saying "no more, because
I said so" they have graphs to say "See? Too much time." Kids aren't always
the best at estimating time, and showing them helps them learn and deal with
it accordingly. How many times have you had kids say "Just 5 more minutes"
that somehow turns into an hour?

Screen Time isn't a replacement for parenting, but can be a helpful tool in
the toolbox for many parents.

